# Stair Railing Installation



## joeyrm (Aug 18, 2007)

I am installing railings on interior stairs. The railing and newels will be oak and the balusters 9/16 wrought iron. They will be installed on the stair treads and on oak flooring at the top of the landing. Can I get some pointers as to the easiest way to do the install. I have the old chicj=ken and egg questions ie, do you install the railing first then drill out and install the balusters or vice versa. Is there any type of jig available to ensure that the holse are drilled at the proper angle on the railings etc. Thanks

Joe


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 20, 2007)

The easiest way to tackle stairs is get a book at the library...free.
Stairs and railings are never easy. I have done any type you can think of, curved, convex,spiral,flaired and landings galore.
I still have to make jigs to keep everything the same and at the least measure 8 times and cut once. The issue is you only get one try.
Getting a book will help with pictures and steps and pitfalls. 

Good luck with it....patience is a must .


----------



## kellysimpson230909 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well you need to take proper guide and services of professional for installing railing on interior stairs. For guide you can get a book from library or can read online blogs or article on stair & railing just like Stairsupplies Blog


----------

